# Good Baitcaster Starter



## one100grand (Oct 22, 2010)

I've been fishing for a long time and learned with spincasting, then transitioned to spinning and tried baitcasting probably about 10 years ago, but really didn't know what I was doing. I fish mostly for Largemouth/Smallmouth Bass and occasionally I'll use this for Stripers as they run, but that's pretty much it. 

I've always used a lot of hard baits & spinners and have rarely used any soft plastics or bass jigs - but that's about to change. In order to become a more well rounded fisherman and more capable of catching fish in any situation, I've started getting more into soft plastics (I haven't yet started on jigs) and I decided that I wanted to try baitcasting again so I'm turning to the expert advice of the forums.

I have a budget of between $50-70 for this reel or combo and I need something that's a lefty retrieve. I was lucky enough to buy a Cabella's IM7 off a guy for $5 from Craigslist so I don't really need the pole, but I've sort of already promised that one to my wife (she'd be willing to accept a substitute -i.e. combo pole if I decide to take it). 

Please make suggestions on what would be a good starter in this range.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Oct 22, 2010)

check this thread out
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=15532


----------



## one100grand (Oct 23, 2010)

bearsphan3.14 said:


> check this thread out
> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=15532



Thanks!

I'm more in the market for a reel though since I've already got the pole pretty much set (it just means I have to buy my wife a new pole).


----------



## juggernoob (Oct 23, 2010)

Bass Pro Pro Qualifier for $70, stores will match the online price as well.

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/...100000000_100001000?cmCat=CROSSSELL_THUMBNAIL


----------



## one100grand (Oct 24, 2010)

juggernoob said:


> Bass Pro Pro Qualifier for $70, stores will match the online price as well.
> 
> https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/...100000000_100001000?cmCat=CROSSSELL_THUMBNAIL



How does it compare to something like the Daiwa Exceler/Megaforce or Abu Garcia Max series?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 24, 2010)

one100grand said:


> juggernoob said:
> 
> 
> > Bass Pro Pro Qualifier for $70, stores will match the online price as well.
> ...



You can argue any side, but I'd say the BPS reel will be better for you. They're easy to tune, hard to break, and have a good warranty.


----------



## Mpd165 (Oct 24, 2010)

If you have an academy near you the H2O mettle is $50 and hard to beat. I have two and know many people who use them and think they are as good as the shimano's and revo's that cost twice as much. Academy has an awesome return policy as well.


----------



## one100grand (Oct 24, 2010)

Ok, I'll trust that you folks know what you're talking about for the BPS baitcaster. The next question I'd pose would be what gear ratio would you recommend knowing that I'll be using a lot of bass jigs and soft plastics?


----------



## cavman138 (Oct 24, 2010)

go with the 6:1. Its a good all around gear ratio.


----------



## juggernoob (Oct 25, 2010)

one100grand said:


> Ok, I'll trust that you folks know what you're talking about for the BPS baitcaster. The next question I'd pose would be what gear ratio would you recommend knowing that I'll be using a lot of bass jigs and soft plastics?



BPS PQ use same internal parts as the Revo reels. I would go with the 7.1:1 for jigs and soft plastics, with 29" line recovery you'll be able to get your bait in and out of the areas you're fishing, you'll also be able to get the fish out of the cover quicker, and when you're fishing spinnerbaits or crankbaits you can always slow you retrieve down to get the right presentation.


----------



## fender66 (Oct 29, 2010)

cavman138 said:


> go with the 6:1. Its a good all around gear ratio.



+1, but once you're hooked on this reel....you'll want another. When that happens, get one that's 7:1.

Tackle warehouse also has a demo program. I can't remember their conditions to enroll, but as I remember, it looked like a great deal. I've bought all 3 of my BC reels from them, and on clearance. If you decide to spend a little more......check out the ones they have on clearance. This is the last one that I bought, and really have enjoyed it. This is close to a half price sale and probably because there's a newer model available now.

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Team_Daiwa_Viento_Casting_Reels/descpage-TDVI.html


----------



## dixie_boysles (Oct 29, 2010)

I learned on a Pinnacle Platinum Plus from walmart. I still have it and it works great for a walmart reel! once you learn, go splurge at BPS


----------



## BaitCaster (Oct 29, 2010)

I started out with 3 Cabela's Prodigy baitcast reels (made by Daiwa) - they are excellent reels for the price and pretty forgiving to learn on.


----------



## one100grand (Oct 29, 2010)

fender66 said:


> cavman138 said:
> 
> 
> > go with the 6:1. Its a good all around gear ratio.
> ...



I looked into that but I've never ordered from them before and they want a deposit of $250 to borrow reels, plus the cost of the reel rental. I'm seriously considering the real you linked in, it seems like a hell of a good deal. I'm torn between the BPS Qualifier and that reel...just need to decide whether it's worth the extra $40 for that reel....

Now that I'm pretty much down to a reel decision, what line would people suggest?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 30, 2010)

I'd be a little cautious about buying one with that twitchin bar. I don't know if the viento has upgraded gears on its twitchin bar compared to the megaforce (I doubt it), because they are garbage. Mine broke in the first 2 weeks.


----------



## one100grand (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, I went to BPS and bought the Pro Qualifier 6.4-1 and a new pole (one of the BPS 2 piece rods), then strung it with just some 12 LBS test I had left over from my wife's spincaster. 

The first bait I tied on was a 1/2 oz jig, when I went to set the brakes on it, even on the tightest setting, the jig still dropped from the top of the pole. I cast the jig a few times with no problems, then decided to try a lighter bait (a Jitterbug) and had no problems with setting the brakes. Is the jig too heavy for this reel, something wrong w/the reel, or am I just missing something? :?:


----------



## cavman138 (Nov 1, 2010)

are you adjusting the braking system on the left side of the reel or the tension knob on the same side of the reel as the drag and handle?


----------



## one100grand (Nov 1, 2010)

It's a left handed reel, and it is the smaller tension knob on the same side as the drag & handle. Per the recommendation of the employee @ BPS, I adjusted the dial brake to a higher number (he said it would cause less backlashes and as I learned more about what I was doing, I could lower it and adjust it based on wind conditions).

When I put on the Jitterbug, I was able to adjust that same tension knob and get the bait to drop as I've seen it should on demos & through what I've read.


----------



## cavman138 (Nov 2, 2010)

It just takes some time. I started with the tension knob almost completely tightened down and the magnetic braking at the highest number. You'll get the hang of it.


----------



## one100grand (Nov 2, 2010)

cavman138 said:


> It just takes some time. I started with the tension knob almost completely tightened down and the magnetic braking at the highest number. You'll get the hang of it.



That's not the problem, for a total newbie on it, I feel I have the process right, but the jig dropped with the tension knob as tight as it would go and the magnetic brake is set high as well...


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'd take the spool tension knob off and compare the parts with the diagram. Its very possible someone at the store was messing with it at one point or another. Something just doesnt seem right


----------



## slim357 (Nov 5, 2010)

one100grand said:


> cavman138 said:
> 
> 
> > It just takes some time. I started with the tension knob almost completely tightened down and the magnetic braking at the highest number. You'll get the hang of it.
> ...


that shouldnt have anything to do with the magnetic brake, you also should be able to tighten the tension knob down to where it doesnt move at all with a 1/2oz jig (or even heavier baits), I was just using my buddies pro qualifier yesterday and fishing a 1/2oz football jig, and had no problem tightening it down to where the jig wouldnt move, there might be something wrong with your reel.


----------



## one100grand (Nov 11, 2010)

Ok, so I've established that there's something wrong with the brakes on the reel, meaning that I now need to return it/exchange it. Now I've got another conundrum - I now have an opportunity to purchase an Abu Garcia Revo S for $60 or exchange the BPS Pro Qualifier and just get another one. Please help me with this decision guys.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Nov 12, 2010)

one100grand said:


> Ok, so I've established that there's something wrong with the brakes on the reel, meaning that I now need to return it/exchange it. Now I've got another conundrum - I now have an opportunity to purchase an Abu Garcia Revo S for $60 or exchange the BPS Pro Qualifier and just get another one. Please help me with this decision guys.




Get the qualifier. You just got a bad one, it happens, BPS will make it right. The revo is not as good. I have both and prefer the dual breaks and the smoothness of the pro q over the revo s hands down.


----------



## fender66 (Nov 12, 2010)

I've said this several times, and I know it's my opinion, but I've bought 3 of the Abu Garcia REVO STX and love them more than any of my other BCs.

I don't know much about the REVO S or what the difference is between the two.


----------



## one100grand (Nov 16, 2010)

Well, after making my initial purchase and having problems with it, I was a bit wary of the BPS Pro Qualifier, but I decided to keep it based on what lots of folks here told me. Having said that, I couldn't pass the deal on the Revo S either-I ended up getting it for $50. I went and exchanged the PQ for the 7.1-1 gear ratio since the 6.4-1 had problems and needed to be exchanged anyway, I thought I might as well get a different ratio out of it. I'm planning on picking up a used Loomis at the end of the week from the guy who sold me the Revo (provided he still has it). I just wanted to thank everyone for the advice.


----------

